# Hello from the Great White North



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

I have been viewing Beesource for over a year and enjoy the new ideas and differing viewpoints presented. I run 2 or 3 hundred hives (depending on winter losses) solely for honey but my old back thinks maybe it would be a good idea to try queen and nuc production instead! I've been keeping bees for about 29 years and feel like I know less now than when I started. With your help I hope that will change.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from San Francisco. Looking forward to you sharing your wisdom and experience with us.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome neighbor. I'm glad to hear "Some " bees do make it through our winters. Hope to see some posts from you from time to time.

Big Sky Country Montana


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

If the hives are healthy and well fed they "should" winter with no problems but it doesn't hurt to cross your fingers. 107 days to go before I do my first check, can't wait.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> Looking forward to you sharing your wisdom and experience with us.


What Charlie said. Welcome.

Tony P.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

JD's Bees said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> 107 days to go before I do my first check, can't wait.


I figured there was some advantages of keeping bees in Canada.... else there would not be so many of you. 107 days is a really nice vacation... seems like we have something to do to them every week of the year down here. Guess we are similar to you in having between 200 and 300 hives... depending on losses and splits.


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats a long wait! Here in southern Minnesota we usally get a warm day at the end of Febuary to take a quick peek.

Welcome to the forum.

John


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , with 200-300 hives I'm sure there are plenty of projects to take care of in the next 107 days.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Ya the down time in winter is nice for sure. I'll also take a few weeks of -30 if it means no hive beetles or AHB!
By the middle of oct. all hive work is done and wraps go on usually before nov. We do get a few warm days here and there during winter, enough for cluster breaks but not always warm enough for cleansing flights. I try and wait for the weather to break into daytime highs consistently near or above melting before digging them out to check. I always worry whether going in too early might be worse than doing nothing.
Ever since finding beesource and listening to you folks down south talk about making splits and raising queens while I watch the snow fall has made waiting for spring even harder, so thanks alot for that. I hope your hives make it through winter, or those few cool nights depending where you are.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like good Seagrams 7 weather to me! :thumbsup:


----------

